# tuning my r33 gtr to 500hp



## Kh4rn4ge (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi ppl this topic has probably been cover a 1000times but im new to the skyline scene and im thinking of tuning my gtr to approx 500hp. What mods will i need to make and will the stock internals and gearbox be ok. My car is an R33 GTR spec 3. Last question what tyre pressures do ppl generally run..... thanks :bowdown1:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd suggest using the search button?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

you can get to 430bhp on a relatively sensible budget. After that the money goes up.........up.up

drop us a pm if you want to upgrade.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

This may help you,

450-500bhp needed


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> I'd suggest using the search button?




Loads of threads on the search button


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Just up the boost to 2 bar. No mods required











JOKE!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i think you can install a electric turbo off ebay? 

Please correct me if im wrong?


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

mattysupra said:


> i think you can install a electric turbo off ebay?
> 
> Please correct me if im wrong?


:bowdown1::bowdown1::chuckle:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

on a serious note, yes your stock engine will take 500bhp. But make sure you keep the boost below 1.3 bar. 

Now you will find this hard to do unless you have a large turbo with loads of lag. 

Basically if you want a reliable 500bhp than you need to budget 10k for all the bits and bobs needed from turbos to pistons.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Kh4rn4ge said:


> Hi ppl this topic has probably been cover a 1000times but im new to the skyline scene and im thinking of tuning my gtr to approx 500hp. What mods will i need to make and will the stock internals and gearbox be ok. My car is an R33 GTR spec 3. Last question what tyre pressures do ppl generally run..... thanks :bowdown1:


Watch this video, it might give you an idea of what basically needs to be done as you up the power and how reliable the stock engine can be.

YouTube - 1031hp R33 GTR Ignition DVD


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> Watch this video, it might give you an idea of what basically needs to be done as you up the power and how reliable the stock engine can be.
> 
> YouTube - 1031hp R33 GTR Ignition DVD


standard brakes :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

matty32 said:


> standard brakes :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Well, gotta test and try them till they stop... stopping  :chuckle:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Hang on! 

At 2.00 minutes he says they got 800 whp on a stock engine but the oil pump failed? Full of crap!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> Hang on!
> 
> At 2.00 minutes he says they got 800 whp on a stock engine but the oil pump failed? Full of crap!


You heard it right mate, 800 horses with stock engine.... there you go :chuckle:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> You heard it right mate, 800 horses with stock engine.... there you go :chuckle:




At the wheels! that means they have more like 900 bhp on a stock engine! 

Guess my nismo engine must of been crap then, that broke after 70 miles at 700bhp  would of been beter off with a stock engine


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> At the wheels! that means they have more like 900 bhp on a stock engine!
> 
> Guess my nismo engine must of been crap then, that broke after 70 miles at 700bhp  would of been beter off with a stock engine


my advice to you is, go back for stock engine my friend! at least give it a try, see what happens


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> my advice to you is, go back for stock engine my friend! at least give it a try, see what happens




Yes i should of, just spent a fortune on my new engine! should of stuck with a stock one, choclate pistons are the way forward!


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

matty, he doesnt say how long it lasted though mate, my bet is it didnt even get off the dyno before it gave up...........................


----------

